# Ernie Grunfeld Vendetta?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Does Ernie Grunfeld have a vendetta against the Knicks organization? I started wondering about this when the team dealt Antawn Jamison to the Cavs who were a hated rival. I understand the Wizards were/are rebuilding and had no real need for Jamison but he was still a valuable player- one they literally gave away for nothing. That trade effectively positioned the Cavs as a legitimate title contender and more likely to keep LeBron. 

As much as the Cavs trade accomplished the goal of getting the Wizards cap space, the trade they recently agreed to with the Bulls is ridiculous. It is being reported that Kirk Hinrich and the 17th pick (Kevin Seraphin) are being sent to the Wizards for additional cap space for the Bulls. 

Isn't it a little convenient that such a trade helps the Bulls leapfrog the Knicks as favorite to actually land LeBron?

Isn't it a little bit odd that the Wizards have absolutely no need for Kirk Hinrich with Gilbert Arenas (who is unlikely to be traded) and no.1 pick John Wall on the team? Let's not forget about the fact that they still have Randy Foye and Mike Miller as restricted free agents in addition to Nick Young that are as effective if not better than Hinrich. In case you forgot, they gave up the 5th pick last year just to be able to get Foye and Miller. 

Isn't it even more odd when you consider that the team gave away an asset in Jamison in the first place, to clear the money that will now be owed to Hinrich?

I have never been one to buy into any conspiracy theory especially in business. I believed that executives don't have a very long shelf-life and can't afford to make trades based upon who they like or don't like. I'm starting to doubt, however, that these "coincidences" with Grunfeld- *a former Knick GM who was removed during Dolan's era*- are merely that. With that being said, do you believe Grunfeld carries a vendetta against the Knicks?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It is pretty ridiculous that Washington will be paying 11 million next year to a backup point and a middle first rounder. He really screwed New York with this deal and Washington was one of only very few teams who could have even done this deal for Chicago and certainly the only team that would have done it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Adam said:


> It is pretty ridiculous that Washington will be paying 11 million next year to a backup point and a middle first rounder. He really screwed New York with this deal and Washington was one of only very few teams who could have even done this deal for Chicago and certainly the only team that would have done it.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. All this seems fishy. Somehow I don't believe you give up Antawn Jamison, a player of need for the Wizards, for an opportunity to take a lesser player and the right to draft Kevin Seraphin, a virtual unknown that likely won't amount to anything more than a role player. Hell, they could have bought one of the many available first round picks to select Kevin Seraphin, if they wanted him that bad; it would have been much cheaper. If this move was made out of spite, I hope Ernie Grunweld gets tossed on his ass ASAP!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would the Wizards not need a backup who can play the one or two? And a 17th overall pick? All for a "future 2nd"...be for real.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> Why would the Wizards not need a backup who can play the one or two? And for a future second rounder and a 17th overall pick? Be for real.


Why would the Wizards not need an all-star caliber PF when they lacked frontcourt depth in the first place? Be for real.

The fact of the matter is that it is highly unlikely you deal Antawn Jamison for Kirk Hinrich and the 17th straight up. It is even more unlikely you give up a valued asset for nothing just to get cap space and then throw it away by adding Hinrich on a team already featuring John Wall, a future ****ing superstar, Gilbert Arenas, a star, Nick Young, a star in the making, and Randy Foye, who basically gives you what Hinrich does but at a fraction of the price. Let's not also forget the Wizards had Shaun Livingston last year who played pretty well for them. *This trade reeks.*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The roster had run it's course, and Jamison will be 35 with a horrible contract in a couple years. Not to mention he's a sieve on defense and disappears when the game matters. There was no need for the two parties to stay together.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The Jamison trade helped the Knicks chances to get LeBron IMO. They would have been a better team without him in the Boston series.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am guessing, but I assume that there's a deal in place for Hinrich to move somewhere else. That would likely be Orlando in exchange for VC. Hell if Grunfield hated the Knicks he would have given them Jamison.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

f22egl said:


> The Jamison trade helped the Knicks chances to get LeBron IMO. They would have been a better team without him in the Boston series.


Even if you thought so, the Cavs gave up nothing for him. They literally could play the lineup from the beginning of the year (with "Z") if they didn't think Jamison could work.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> The roster had run it's course, and Jamison will be 35 with a horrible contract in a couple years. Not to mention he's a sieve on defense and disappears when the game matters. There was no need for the two parties to stay together.


And Hinrich somehow is a clutch performer? Bulls fans don't even like the guy. I understand Jamison had some flaws but there is no denying he is a better player than Hinrich and added depth to a roster that had none in the frontcourt. Not to mention, Jamison is a first-class person and did not want to leave the Wizards (at least not publicly). Hinrich, on the other hand, is redundancy galore and has an even longer contract that Jamison.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Diable said:


> I am guessing, but I assume that there's a deal in place for Hinrich to move somewhere else. That would likely be Orlando in exchange for VC. Hell if Grunfield hated the Knicks he would have given them Jamison.


How has Antawn Jamison materialized into a hinderance for any team, especially when you gave up nothing to get him? BTW, I have heard nothing about Hinrich to ORL.


----------

